# PROOF THERE SLINGSHOTS EVERYWHERE



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

WHILE LOADING A GASOLINE BARGE I FOUND ONE!!!! FIRST IT TOOK THE APPEARENCE OF A WELDING ROD AND AFTER BENDING AND TWISTING IT A SLINGSHOT CAME FROM IT. HAHAHAHA, NOT PRETTY, NOT COOL JUST PROOF THEY ARE EVERYWHERE JUST LAYING ABOUT.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

this whole "slingshotitis" is an uncurable disease that we are all glad to have. when you go to sleep, instead of counting sheep do you count amount of slingshot shots instead ? band it up and shoot it ! have fun primitive, have fun primitive style ! :headbang:


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I like it.

We should have a thread for slingshots bodged up out of junk that was lying around.

Like this angle grinder wrench PFS:


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Dude, what's with the caps lock on every post ?

Contrary to popular belief, caps lock is NOT cruise control for cool.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Theyre everywhere


----------



## eddie f (Feb 7, 2012)

A slingshot I made from an old cheap multi-tool.

http://s1332.photobucket.com/user/eddie-21/media/DSCF9212_zps79c589f7.jpg.html

couldn't figure out how to upload so heres a link


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

You've got it bad!! lol and no cure!!

Fwv2


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

Hrawk said:


> Dude, what's with the caps lock on every post ?
> 
> Contrary to popular belief, caps lock is NOT cruise control for cool.


I HAVE A LITTLE TROUBLE SEEING THE SMALL PRINT.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

eddie f said:


> A slingshot I made from an old cheap multi-tool.
> 
> http://s1332.photobucket.com/user/eddie-21/media/DSCF9212_zps79c589f7.jpg.html
> 
> couldn't figure out how to upload so heres a link


Hah! Hey Eddie, you just made that very useful tool into an even more useful tool. I love it!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

primitive power slingshot said:


> Hrawk said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, what's with the caps lock on every post ?
> ...


Here's a handy tip for you then.

Hold down CTRL and roll your mouse wheel up. It will make everything on your page bigger.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Dude, what's with the caps lock on every post ?
> 
> Contrary to popular belief, caps lock is NOT cruise control for cool.


Do you have a hang over again Dan? Maybe he will type in softer tones. jk

Probably a good thing I don't type like I hand write most things because it would be all caps and my fingers would get hoarse. Then I wouldn't be able to go out and play. So, in softer tones...I type.


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

NO MOUSE WHEEL. JUST SLICK TOUCH PAD ON NOTEBOOK. :iono:


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

primitive power slingshot said:


> NO MOUSE WHEEL. JUST SLICK TOUCH PAD ON NOTEBOOK. :iono:


Better that you post in caps than not post at all.


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

Rayshot said:


> primitive power slingshot said:
> 
> 
> > NO MOUSE WHEEL. JUST SLICK TOUCH PAD ON NOTEBOOK. :iono:
> ...


THANK YOU SIR. IT SEEMS ITS WHEN THE ROOM IS DARK IS WHEN I HAVE THE MOST TROUBLE. DAY LIGHT, NO PROBLEM


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I always find it amazing how many items can be diverted to the construction of slingshots.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

primitive power slingshot said:


> WHILE LOADING A GASOLINE BARGE I FOUND ONE!!!! FIRST IT TOOK THE APPEARENCE OF A WELDING ROD AND AFTER BENDING AND TWISTING IT A SLINGSHOT CAME FROM IT. HAHAHAHA, NOT PRETTY, NOT COOL JUST PROOF THEY ARE EVERYWHERE JUST LAYING ABOUT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Yea they be everywhere you look.

Yea !


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

I CAN BE RIDING DOWN THE BACK ROADS A 50 MPH, SEE A FORK, SLAM ON BRAKES AND MY WIFE NOT EVEN ASK WHY. SHE ALREADY KNOWS, HAND ME MY SAW


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

primitive power slingshot said:


> NO MOUSE WHEEL. JUST SLICK TOUCH PAD ON NOTEBOOK. :iono:


Hold down CTRL and press the *+* or *=* key, does the same thing. CTRL - to make it smaller again.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> primitive power slingshot said:
> 
> 
> > NO MOUSE WHEEL. JUST SLICK TOUCH PAD ON NOTEBOOK. :iono:
> ...


There is always more to learn about computers. I have learned something new. I may need it in the future.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

primitive power slingshot said:


> I CAN BE RIDING DOWN THE BACK ROADS A 50 MPH, SEE A FORK, SLAM ON BRAKES AND MY WIFE NOT EVEN ASK WHY. SHE ALREADY KNOWS, HAND ME MY SAW


LOL!!!


----------



## OcTToO (Apr 23, 2013)




----------

